# طريقة برمجة plc نوع delta dvp 32es



## شركة ديالى (16 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

عندي جهاز plc اريد ابرمجة على محطة تحلية ماء لاعادة نشاط الريزن وفق تقسيمات زمنية


----------

